# What's With The New G2R Ammo



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

The Last Round You Will Ever Need ! / Ware Are They And How Much I Want Them NOW ! :smt033


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

borris said:


> The Last Round You Will Ever Need ! / Ware Are They And How Much I Want Them NOW ! :smt033


Where are they now? In the fad and gimmick museum, I hope. I've read several reviews of the RIP by G2R. I believe they would by great for watermelons, onions, and maybe varmints. I wouldn't want to depend on it as my EDC ammo and certainly wouldn't want to defend it in court.

I don't mean to sound flippant. But, realistically, apply the simple Mass X Velocity Squared formula to the center projectile and the shedding petals and imagine how effective it would be, compared to a conventional hollow point.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Cutting Through the G2 RIP Hype - The Truth About Guns
G2 Research's RIP Ammo - Ballistic Testing, Phase One - The Truth About Guns


> I'm not going to say that the G2 R.I.P. is junk. It does have the capability to penetrate deep enough to cause an incapacitating hit if your aim is good enough to put it on target. It's not like some of the other gimmick rounds that woefully underpenetrate. But that said, the only thing it really brings to the table that's new (a big shallow surface wound) is done at the expense of delivering destruction where you want and need it - by putting the biggest possible bullet deep within the body. That's a poor tradeoff. But the decision's yours - decide and use whatever you're comfortable with. Just consider making your decisions based on knowledge and results, rather than on over-the-top claims and marketing hype.


G2 Research's RIP Ammo - Ballistic Testing, Phase Two - The Truth About Guns

Mostly a cool looking bullet with clever marketing BS piled on deep. Frankly, if you must have expensive boutique ammo, you're very likely better served by something from Cor-Bon or one of the other established players for around half the price. Opinions vary of course.
Crazy cool new superbullets seldom improve on established designs. The ones that actually do some things better usually have some fairly important tradeoffs. 
9mm luger ammo handgun G2 Research
9mm luger ammo handgun Cor-Bon


----------

